# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  alergia czy świerzb u 2- latki? prosze o pomoc

## oliwia

Witam serdeczne,
moja 2 letnia córeczka od ponad roku cierpi na jakąś dziwną wysypkę. Z początku przez ponad pół roku była leczona na świerzba , z racji tego , że miała w tym czasie kontakt z dzieckiem chorym na świerzba. Na pewno uczulona jest na sierść kota, roztocza i mleko. Do tego mi i mężowi też wychodzi jakaś swędząca wysypka, którą nie możemy niczym wyleczyć. Swędzi nie tylko w nocy ale i w dzień. Wysypka jest na całym ciele.

----------

